# My new mouse



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi just wanted to share my new doe with the world  
Anyone got a clue what colour she is?
I thought she might be some kind of agouti but she looks a funny colour :?

I have added a pick of her next to my agouti for colour comparison.

Hope someone can help xx


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

She looks to be a cinnamon agouti! What a pretty girl with such a sweet face!


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

i thought maybe she was but i didn't want to get tooo excited


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree she is cinnamon(chocolate agouti). :mrgreen:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Yummy cinnamon girl! Nice bright one.


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

YIPEEEEEEE


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

sorry forgot to ask, what geneics make cinnamon agouti?


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

A/* b/b


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks x


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Such a pretty cinnamon agouti


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

She's cute, I like agouti's


----------



## mousemad (Jun 7, 2010)

I managed to bag a whole bunch of them! The others are broken marked, but still cute


----------

